# Marriage



## Ssam (Jan 6, 2018)

I am a Canadian that married a Portuguese who moved to Canada and I would like to register my marriage in Portugal. Please tell me what I need to do. Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Contact the Portuguese embassy/consulate in Canada for such guidance. And, assuming you’re not a Portuguese citizen, I suspect only your wife will be allowed to do this.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This is the required information from the Portuguese Embassy in Washington DC. Marriages Registration – Embassy of Portugal


----------

